# What is the name of the fish?



## DWD (Dec 29, 2013)

Saw the fish in the internet, very cute, but don't know what it is called. I believe it is some kinds of Ram Cichlids, or maybe I am wrong?

Does anybody have seen it in any aquarium stores? Thanks


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

Bob.

He definitely looks like a "Bob" to me.

Sorry - couldn't resist. I hope you get a real answer though


----------



## clubsoda (Oct 10, 2009)

Balloon golden ram


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

A Balloon Gold Ram. A deformed garbage fish.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Bwhiskered said:


> A Balloon Gold Ram. A deformed garbage fish.


I agree. The regular Golden Ram is much nicer. 
--
Paul


----------



## Fishlover02 (Feb 25, 2013)

Y2KGT said:


> I agree. The regular Golden Ram is much nicer.
> --
> Paul


I also agree. Plus the regular Golden Ram should be cheaper which is always nice. Less $, better, healthier fish, why not go with the regular golden ram?


----------



## DWD (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks, guys. Didn't know it is deformed, just thought it is cute.


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

Golden Rams. There is also a blue kind. Check out the buy n sell section. Louis is selling pairs and he has pictures.


----------

